# How many times a day?



## mrsjefferson (Mar 19, 2012)

How many times a day do you feed your dog?

I took the amount that Snoopy is supposed to get for his age/weight and divided it by three, so he eats at 7am, noon, and 5pm ish.

Is that ok? I'm home all the time, so it's not hard to feed him on that schedule. Well, on Sundays he gets fed about 1 instead of 12 since we get home from church a little past his lunch.

What do you do if you have to somewhere for a few hours and you'll miss a meal time? I don't really see that happening since the only time I'm gone is usually for running errands, and that's always flexible, but just in case.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I usually feed Lacey around 10, then again around 6 and then when she goes to bed, which is usually around 1AM. We have a crazy schedule, I know. Haha
If I'm not home, I usually leave her with a chew stick or a little wet food just to keep her full and occupied.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I feed at 9am and 6pm with a small snack about mid day. If you miss a sceduled meal its om, just feed when you get home or at next scheduled feeding.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

It depends on Snoopy's age.
A young pup should be fed several small meals per day. 
Yet an adult dog's ideal is twice per day.


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

LS, how many is several?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KathyM said:


> LS, how many is several?


Depends on the age of the pup. For example a 3 month old imo should be fed
every 3 hours to help avoid hypoglycemia. Feeding often does not mean feeding
a lot. Take the amount recommended for the whole day and split it up into tiny
portions. If the pup is 6 months to a year I like to feed three times per day, a
year or older twice per day will suffice.


----------



## mrsjefferson (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh thanks! He is 4mo. So should I try to divide it up even more then?


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning, around 8 am and evening (when we eat dinner) usually around 6 pm. She gets treats in between.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

2 times a day. But I have to do it that way because they have raw in the morning, and kibble in the evening, so it has to be about 12 hours apart. So around 9/10 am, and 10/11 pm. Of course I make sure they get some treats/snacks in the between..


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Snoopy is a bigger pup right? I don't think you have to worry about hypo. 2-3 meals a day is just fine, we feed at about noon and again around 10 but it can vary by an hour or so either way. If you know snoopy will have a long stretch between meals then a treat or a chew in between is a good idea just to have something in the tummy, but dogs dont need to be on a strict schedule. Don't worry about being an hour or two ahead or behind.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Katy is right if Snoppy is on the bigger side then three times per day is fine.
I would just move his 3d meal from 5pm to 7pm, because 5pm-7am is a long
time to go without food for a pup. You don't need to worry about being a little
bit off on time, but if you are in the process of potty training, a strict feeding 
schedule will help tremendously.


----------

